# Sorting out my garage



## busterbulldog

Inspired by some of the lush garages I have seen on here

When I bought my house it came with a large detatched asbestos garage.I had that removed and had a nice garage built in its place.That took a year to build but was so worthwhile.It was built with attic trusses so it has a room about 40 m2 above and 55m2 below. Its fully serviced,gas,electric,water etc.It has its own combi central heating system,houses washing machine,tumber car,gym and all my crap.Upstairs is a funroom complete with jacuzzu, shower thumping stereo 42" telly etc.The wife keeps it tidy up there.
Downstairs is my domain,its always a mess . Mostly I can barely squeeze my car in...it was built to house 2/3 cars.As I couldnt work due to the snow last week I decided to have a tidy up and build a cupboard to house my jetwash and compressor.....Its somewhat involving into a big job but after a week of working my nuts off its taking a bit of shape.To keep costs down I am using stuff thats kicking around here. Its not gonna be a 5 min job but I thought it may be fun to document it as it progresses....

Last week an hour or two after I decided to start..you can see how chaotic it is in here









started building cupboard to house jetwash and compressor









too snowy to put car outside


















jetwash cupboard skimmed ..to the right I have built a tiny room for a toilet and 2 large cupboards..the combi that was there is now sited upstairs on the landing..yes my garage has a landing 

Plumbing put in place for jetwash..a single supply tap fed by hot and cold mixed with a thermostatic control valve.Also bought a 20metre extension and reel for the Karcher


















Wc and cupboard either side 



























I had some old kitchen units kicking about so I thought I would see what I could knock up out of them,run plumbing for sink,washer,gas tumble dryer,dishwasher etc..also gonna put in a gas hob/oven..coz I have them ere kicking about 









car went out in the rain for a little


----------



## Will-S

Great sized garage. Ideal for applying LSP's that are fussy about temperature and humidity


----------



## busterbulldog

I know nothing about LSPs lol..its cold down there atm I removed the radiators..I have some lovely period radiators to install tho ..sooner rather than later brrr gotta go upstairs to get a warm


----------



## ADW111S

Looks great. ill be watching this closely!


----------



## Tizzer

:thumb:Love these garage transformations.

Looks like a great space.

Subscribed


----------



## stangalang

Nice space :thumb:

A man has to have somewhere he can go to and feel at home


----------



## Derekh929

That's a great space and an oven for food for detailing meets great touch


----------



## TopSport+

looks nice


----------



## Bustanut

That's got to be a first, an oven and Hob in a garage. I be seen car lifts, tv's even hi fi. Keep the photos coming buddy.


----------



## Herby

Loving it looks good. Be nice to not have to go indoors to get your dinner when you're working late polishing your car! Beer fridge is all that's missing


----------



## steveturbocal

Subscribed

i do like a good garage thread


----------



## busterbulldog

Herby said:


> Loving it looks good. Be nice to not have to go indoors to get your dinner when you're working late polishing your car! Beer fridge is all that's missing


There is a beer fridge upstairs...it will be moving downstairs


----------



## busterbulldog

Thanks for all the kind words guys,this makeover is so long overdue,I have put up with it for 8 years now.Upstairs was all done at build time but downstairs got filled with crap soon as it was built and other than fitting central heating hasnt really moved on since.What started off as a cupboard to keep jet wash in has jumped to at least 6 large storage cupboards,strange thing is even though I have lost space it seems bigger...it should make a great party space..will keep pics coming as it progresses.


----------



## cleancar

any pics of upstairs ?


----------



## ianrobbo1

so you'll be taking lodgers soon then!! I've seen bed sit's that aren't a touch on what your doing to that garage!! :thumb:


----------



## busterbulldog

Will take some up stairs pics,as for lodgers..no chance lol Just plumbed jetwash in as a permanent fixture...no more extension leads,no more hosepipes squirting and popping,no more dragging the jetwash around as the washer hose isnt long enough.Its the little things in life eh


----------



## busterbulldog




----------



## jamesgti

Coming along nicely.


----------



## busterbulldog

Coming on nicely


----------



## magpieV6

Oooooh! Oooh very nice!


----------



## busterbulldog

looking better after a square up...well actually theres craps 9 feet high behind the lens


----------



## willwander

Major garage envy here...you could live in that !


----------



## busterbulldog

Its a great space,it was built with the thought of a granny annex,upstairs was plastered out shortly after building,but the downstairs has just been filled up and not really improved since.I think I have broke the back of it now...cant wait to get the rest of it skimmed...though not looking forward to plastering the ceiling


----------



## busterbulldog

Well Im still chipping away at it,started boxing in the roller door gear









still chaotic behind the lens



























Disappointed with the local thieving metal fairies,I put this out for them 2 days ago ,its still there....if I didnt want it taken they would have had it by now,in my experience..hence the bollard behind my gates.









meanwhile inside a little bit of paint splashed about

















constantly moving crap around to start the next job...shelves will be a pleasure










knocked up another nice big walk in cupboard...


----------



## polt

Looks amazing !! Can't wait to see this progressing


----------



## busterbulldog

Tore out the remaining racking this afternoon,started knocking up another walk in cupboard,flyover unit and glass/steel display cabinets plus area for seating


----------



## stoke st

looks good so far, but i would start with a big sort / clear out as i bet u dont need/use half the stuff u got


----------



## busterbulldog

The misses says the same


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Looks good just need a garage like that for myself now, but thanks to my stupid ipad managed to thank a random post in the thread


----------



## 20vKarlos

SUBSCRIBED!!! only because i love garages and the fact that a scooby gets kept in there!!!


----------



## busterbulldog

20vKarlos said:


> SUBSCRIBED!!! only because i love garages and the fact that a scooby gets kept in there!!!


The Scooby is going to be the centrepiece  Plenty planned and ahead of schedule


----------



## busterbulldog

Between the odd drink and rugby matches I managed to get this done today








#


----------



## MEH4N

great progress with this mate. Looks good.


----------



## busterbulldog

A few weeks of long hours but well worth the effort..broke the back of the bigger jobs almost


----------



## busterbulldog

Making progress now  Ugly big radiator going




























Couple of door kicking about here,built them in


----------



## busterbulldog

Looking for good / innovative ideas/methods of storing gear in cupboards.


----------



## GTISnoopy

What are you going to do for heating since you removed the radiator?


----------



## Ongoing

Lovely garage, I can feel the green eyed monster building inside me


----------



## busterbulldog

GTISnoopy said:


> What are you going to do for heating since you removed the radiator?


I took 2 big ugly doubles that I put in a few years back, I have some prettier radiators here,I am going to get them sprayed to match my car when I decide which ones I am going to use.My intention is to fit 4/5 smaller ones...watch this space.


----------



## busterbulldog

Ongoing said:


> Lovely garage, I can feel the green eyed monster building inside me


Thank you  Its shaping up nicely now...just fitted a lowered section on the ceiling ready to take some spotlighting...going for showroom feel as opposed to a normal garage.


----------



## GTISnoopy

busterbulldog said:


> I took 2 big ugly doubles that I put in a few years back, I have some prettier radiators here,I am going to get them sprayed to match my car when I decide which ones I am going to use.My intention is to fit 4/5 smaller ones...watch this space.


Ok, will do :thumb:


----------



## AlexEvansCapri

id love to do this with my parents garage to keep the capri in but as soon as i move something and tidy up something 'new' usually some rubbish that could be thrown away gets put in its place


looks ace tho pal i dont think id ever leave the place haha


----------



## busterbulldog

AlexEvansCapri said:


> id love to do this with my parents garage to keep the capri in but as soon as i move something and tidy up something 'new' usually some rubbish that could be thrown away gets put in its place
> 
> looks ace tho pal i dont think id ever leave the place haha


I have barely left it in the last 3 weeks or so... haven't worked so hard in years


----------



## bazz

i would love a garage that size for winter time


----------



## busterbulldog

Got some more work surface fitted









Some more painting,tho plasters still damp in parts









Couldn't resist putting this on the wall









Ceiling being plastered Sunday,ordered floor tiles today http://mototile.com/garage-floor-tiles-shop.html Maranello red/carbon black  Soon be there


----------



## redmen78

Looks ace mate bet ya can't wait for it to be finished !!


----------



## busterbulldog

redmen78 said:


> Looks ace mate bet ya can't wait for it to be finished !!


I reckon a couple of weeks and it should be finished...promised the wife completion by end of March.


----------



## Dan_Mol

It appears you'll never have to leave the garage. Oven and hob its a house in one room.


----------



## Z4-35i

Looking good, the end results will be great.


----------



## athol

Looking very nice there bud


----------



## GTISnoopy

bazz said:


> i would love a garage that size for winter time


Maybe I missed it but what size is it ?
It's the one of the thing I like about the garagejournal website most threads have the WxDxH dimensions listed to help you get the perspective right.


----------



## busterbulldog

GTISnoopy said:


> Maybe I missed it but what size is it ?
> It's the one of the thing I like about the garagejournal website most threads have the WxDxH dimensions listed to help you get the perspective right.


9 metres wide,6 deep 2.5 high


----------



## danwel

Can't believe there's an oven in your garage lol that's ace. Saves breaking off for food inside


----------



## GTISnoopy

busterbulldog said:


> 9 metres wide,6 deep 2.5 high


Thanks. 
I just reread my post I must apologise for the tone, it was not ment to come across as it may have done.


----------



## busterbulldog

danwel said:


> Can't believe there's an oven in your garage lol that's ace. Saves breaking off for food inside


As I had a whole kitchen kicking about here I figured I just as well use it...gonna be handy methinks...I am going to colour code the door fronts


----------



## Nil by mouth

I have only stumbled upon this thread today , what a brilliant read ! ! ! Cheers for taking the time to update :thumb: in the words of Chris Tarrant on a Saturday morning , "This is what they want"  
Hope you're old enough to get that


----------



## busterbulldog

Almost finished the 1st fit of the units...most coming back out for floor tiles and carbon fibre covering.Ceiling skimmed with exception of overhead lighting panel


----------



## cleancar

What lights you fitting on that panel


----------



## busterbulldog

cleancar said:


> What lights you fitting on that panel


Probably a dozen or so inset halogen downlighters and led strips around outer edge


----------



## Scoobr

Fantastic, what a lovely space :thumb:

Looking forward to seeing the Mototile floor tiles when they are down, been thinking about those for my garage....


----------



## busterbulldog

Scoobr said:


> Fantastic, what a lovely space :thumb:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the Mototile floor tiles when they are down, been thinking about those for my garage....


It was a toss up between those or Rtek (also a very nice product and helpfull company),very close on price but my decision was made on the shade of red,Mototile was closer to the red of my car


----------



## TopSport+

fantastic work!


----------



## 20vKarlos

come a long way since i last saw it! brilliant mate! want to see this fininshed!


----------



## busterbulldog

Cheers guys,floor tiles arrived today,thrown a few down to check them out..I think they will look great,also a few more pic updates 
















dodgy pic dust in air


----------



## redmen78

Getting better and better !!


----------



## TopSport+

redmen78 said:


> Getting better and better !!


+1:thumb:


----------



## Scoobr

Tiles looking great mate! go very well with the STi :thumb:


----------



## busterbulldog

Looking forward to getting them down but not ready for them just yet


----------



## busterbulldog




----------



## busterbulldog




----------



## shudaman

looks nice!
at least if u have someone help on ur car u can repay them with a bacon butty!


----------



## GTISnoopy

I see radiators :thumb:


----------



## busterbulldog

Neither the cooker nor the radiators work yet...rads have to be sprayed 1st.Im really pleased with the way its all coming together now,its been a lot of graft on my own,after work every night and all day every weekend


----------



## busterbulldog

Hit a milestone tonight,cupboards almost finished,crap sorted....been ruthless...everything left now has a place,also threw a few metres of floor tiles down,I love them well pleased.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Car looks awesome against the floor! Is that your missus in the boots - NICE!


----------



## 4d_dc2

Looks awesome. I bet it was aquard putting them down with those high heel boots on though


----------



## busterbulldog

Lets just say she laboured on me


----------



## mirdif64

Awesome. Looks like you've just driven inside a house !!


----------



## 9868

Looks awesome mate! Very envious.
How did the floor go down? I'm looking at a few brands at the moment and some real life feedback on Mototile would be handy. Some closer shots of the tiles would be good too.

Cheers


----------



## busterbulldog

db said:


> Looks awesome mate! Very envious.
> How did the floor go down? I'm looking at a few brands at the moment and some real life feedback on Mototile would be handy. Some closer shots of the tiles would be good too.
> 
> Cheers


I think I made the right choice with the Mototile,fitting wise very easy...last night I layed 300 tiles in 2 hours.Will do some better pics it was late last night and the pics were rushed and floor still dusty.


----------



## busterbulldog

Started the cuts tonight...progress not so fast


----------



## Scoobr

Looks absolutely fantastic mate :thumb:

I have been leaning towards the Mototile for a while and this has made my mind up, looks really good.


----------



## busterbulldog

I don't think you will be disappointed, they're a doddle to install too.
Took radiators to paint shop today,being sprayed same colour as the Scooby.
Still doing the perimeter cuts,little boys room ready for a toilet.


----------



## polt

That looks great m8:thumb: need to say the smaller tile is really nice in there.

Fantastic work!! Look forward to seeing the rads though gonna really pull the whole thing together


----------



## busterbulldog

polt said:


> That looks great m8:thumb: need to say the smaller tile is really nice in there.
> 
> Fantastic work!! Look forward to seeing the rads though gonna really pull the whole thing together


Yes looking forward to seeing them done,I have 8 here I kept in the lockup for about 7/8 years so its nice to finally get to use them...
Doors on the cupboards it needs now to conceal the crap within ...tomorrow if I get time


----------



## 4d_dc2

Looks fab. Can't wait to see the rads fitted.


----------



## Nally

Looks awesome


----------



## olliecampbell

That's a great sized garage, loads of room to move about in!


----------



## RobTex

That is an amazing turnaround in a short amount of time. I went back and looked at your initial pics to compare to the current state. Don't recognize it as the same space now. Very impressive work there!


----------



## TopSport+

looks good:thumb:


----------



## jlw41

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## J W

Some fine work


----------



## evobaz

SUBSCRIBED

Thinking about using Mototile flooring in my garage


----------



## busterbulldog

Floor tiling finished...must have been 150 cuts by the time I did inside the cupboards..glad that's done.Decided not to fit the oven so skipped that and replaced it with a door. Bought some panel doors..on offer in Howdens £9.99 each..bargain.Couple of updated pics.


----------



## shudaman

Oooo loverly space now mate! 
Cant wait to get to that stage in mine 

If u dont mind me asking though, how much did the flooing set u back?


----------



## Chrissyronald

Looks great mate


----------



## busterbulldog

shudaman said:


> Oooo loverly space now mate!
> Cant wait to get to that stage in mine
> 
> If u dont mind me asking though, how much did the flooing set u back?


50metres/450 tiles...£1170.00


----------



## shudaman

for 50sm thats good
i will only need 30, mmmmmm


----------



## 20vKarlos

CHECK THEM HEELS OUT!!

My word!!


----------



## busterbulldog

20vKarlos said:


> CHECK THEM HEELS OUT!!
> 
> My word!!


She does like her big heels ..those particular ones are 8 inches high lol


----------



## jamesgti

Great garage mate.


----------



## Jake The Muss

Great size garage...nice work too 

Your missus looks like she's ready to turn round and fight Agent Smith....


----------



## blenki

Awesome garage i wish mine was like that


----------



## Z4-35i

Great work and garage trasformation, also very cool choice of pinball machine.


----------



## John M

Fantastic garage, do you have any need to go in the house ? lol


----------



## 4d_dc2

Lovely garage now. Pics of said mrs?


----------



## busterbulldog

Jake The Muss said:


> Great size garage...nice work too
> 
> Your missus looks like she's ready to turn round and fight Agent Smith....


Hence me keeping my distance


----------



## busterbulldog

John M said:


> Fantastic garage, do you have any need to go in the house ? lol


Not really no..but I have to show my face now n then


----------



## busterbulldog

Got the radiators back,sandblasted and sprayed. Ebayed the South Park...didnt like the game or its condition....instead I got my very own Terminator


----------



## Reactiv

Err, this isn't a garage... it's a studio flat! 

Your car lives a charmed life!


----------



## shudaman

like the pin ball machine 

and those rads look awasome!


----------



## busterbulldog

They still not installed,I haven't done anything in 6 weeks now.Been busy potching with the motorhome.Hopefully start again this week .Terminators much better than South Park tho.I pimped it a little.


----------



## [email protected]

Gobsmacked! I need to something with mine! Currently used as said dumping ground. It's worth so much more! Thanks for the inspiration chap!


----------



## 20vKarlos

I want pic updates of your mrs in gents chat (pardon the inappropriatness of that comment)


----------



## Palmer02

Nice work, good space there


----------



## gunnvald

Well done


----------



## sprocketser

Real nice garage mate !


----------



## busterbulldog

Well I have done very little over the last few months...lots of motorhoming weekends put a stop to it. Last weekend I did a little.Fitted and carbon fibre trimmed the plinths.Added and wired up 9 double powerpoints bove work area and a few underneath feeding gas tumble dryer,washing machine,waste disposal,beer fridge and dishwasher.Also fitted some into cupboards to hide tool chargers etc.Going to fit a few more for pinballs tv etc yet Used the last of the carbon trim up on a few door fronts.
Midweek we had a wet day so decided to have a day on the heating system.Took up floor tiles discutted up the floor to hide the pipework...very messy job .Got as far as piping up 4 radiators but not filled and tested as yet.









Shelves and organised








room to spare nowadays











well pleased with these old rads




working wc


----------



## bruce92

thats not a garage thats a pent house for your car


----------



## sfstu

looking better and better...:thumb:
loving those cupboards, have you wrapped the fronts...?

hope you're gonna put a couple of battens in that cupboard else one day you'll open the door and get taken out by routers, circular saws, drills, batteries etc...:devil:

look forward to next update...


----------



## busterbulldog

sfstu said:


> looking better and better...:thumb:
> loving those cupboards, have you wrapped the fronts...?
> 
> hope you're gonna put a couple of battens in that cupboard else one day you'll open the door and get taken out by routers, circular saws, drills, batteries etc...:devil:
> 
> look forward to next update...


Yes wrapped the fronts,will do the rest with a few wrapped in red


----------



## sfstu

busterbulldog said:


> Yes wrapped the fronts,will do the rest with a few wrapped in red


what sort of wrap is it? 
apologies if already mentioned, on moby and taking an age to load the page...


----------



## busterbulldog

Carbon fibre....effect lol...looks good tho and is very resilient...did my motorhome out in it too.


----------



## busterbulldog

Gave the floor a clean this evening so took a few pics













[/URL

Mood lighting 

[URL=http://s930.photobucket.com/user/busterbulldog/media/20130925_214621_zpseb02b904.jpg.html]


----------



## busterbulldog

All cwtched up.


----------



## danwel

You sure this is a garage and not a gorund floor flat lol, seen smaller flats than this that poeple actually live in


----------



## craigeh123

Can i come live in your garage please


----------



## busterbulldog

Only the big shiny red thing is allowed to live in there  sorry.


----------

